# Remapping Golf Mk5 Gt TDi 140



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thinking of getting my Golf Mk5 140 remapped, more power and better fuel economy. 
Anyone know any decent places/webites/companies that could remap the Golf? 
and also anyone know how much power increase they could get out of a Remap? 

Cheers , Adam


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

posting in the right section would help - serious performance sell detailing products


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

lol im still new to this


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Braz11 said:


> lol im still new to this


No worries mate - now moved to correct section :thumb:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Braz11 said:


> Thinking of getting my Golf Mk5 140 remapped, more power and better fuel economy.
> Anyone know any decent places/webites/companies that could remap the Golf?
> and also anyone know how much power increase they could get out of a Remap?
> 
> Cheers , Adam


I would give the guys at Awesome GTI a call as they are in Warrington. They offer APR remaps as well as doing Custom Remaps (I think it was £299 for the 2.0 Ltr PD140)
Alex


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi mate i paid £460 for my Revo remap and i absolutely love it.
Have also got a 140 but according to the rolling road it was 160bhp standard after remap 192bhp.


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Viper said:


> No worries mate - now moved to correct section :thumb:


lol Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

alx_chung said:


> I would give the guys at Awesome GTI a call as they are in Warrington. They offer APR remaps as well as doing Custom Remaps (I think it was £299 for the 2.0 Ltr PD140)
> Alex


Might give them a call , didnt think of them.. even though there like round the corner from me.. cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

BENJY said:


> Hi mate i paid £460 for my Revo remap and i absolutely love it.
> Have also got a 140 but according to the rolling road it was 160bhp standard after remap 192bhp.


Thanks for the comments and advice guys, keep it coming :thumb:


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

When I were at Awesome a while back enquiring about 1 thing and another, they mentioned they do a free 6 hour trial on the (I think) apr map. They put it on, then after 6 hours of driving, the car reverts itself back to normal. Its not a million miles from yourself so may be worth a drive up there, to try before you buy.

Ryan


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

Personally had my re-map done by paul at RS tuning.

fully custom map, I got a increase of 40% power 

£349

bargain!


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

revo tuning is the very best of the best when it comes to VAG remaps  wont go wrong.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Bit of a distance away try
http://mrctuning.com/
http://www.stealthracing.co.uk/


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

r-tech power near hinckley come very highley recommended on the golf forums


----------

